# Growth hormone and testosterone elevation not necessary for hypertrophy & strength



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Growth hormone and testosterone elevation not necessary for hypertrophy & strength by Anthony Roberts A study has recently been published, which indicates that (transient) exercise-induced changes in growth hormone and testosterone are neither necessary or sufficient to increase size and strength. What this means, is that the testosterone/GH elevation you get from a hard workout [...]

*Read More...*


----------

